# Online Studium bei der HTK in Hamburg



## cosinus (26. August 2003)

Sorry  wegen diesem OT  aber wusste nicht wo ich das sonst posten kann!.

hab da mal eine frage an die hamburger kollegen unter euch!.
spiele mit dem gedanken mich bei der hamburger technische kunstschule (http://www.htk-online.de ) für ein online studium anzumelden und wollte mal euch fragen ob jemand mit dieser schule oder dem online studium schon erfahrungen gemacht hat !?

würde mich freuen von euch ein paar kommentare zu lesen


----------

